# Hilfe bei denn Netzwerk-Einstellungen.

## maxplus

Hallo Gentoo`ler

Habe heute das erst mal mir das Gentoo installiert. Und alles, bis auf die Netzwerkeinstellung, klappt soweit alles.

Irgendwie bekomme ich keine Netzwerkverbinden (ins Internet) obwohl alles ok zu sein. mhmm Bräucht mal eure Hilfe. 

Also habe einen Router der mir die IP via DHCP vergibt. Hier möchte ich aber, dass der Gentoo-Server die IP 192.168.1.120 bekommt.

Meine Einstellugen:

```

# /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0( "192.168.1.120 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

```

# /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.1.1

domain heimnetzwerk

```

```

# route -n

192.168.1.0    0.0.0.0           255.255.255.0   U    0    0    0    eth0

127.0.0.0        0.0.0.0           255.0.0.0          U    0    0    0    lo 

0.0.0.0            192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0             UG  0    0    0    eth0

```

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

*   Brinnging up eth0     ok

*      192.168.1.120       ok

*   Adding routes           ok

*       default via 192.168.1.1    ok

```

Habe alles schön mit dem Gentoo Handuch (Netzwerk) probiert. Hier im Forum gelesn, und Probiert und Probiert, schaffe es nicht.

Bitte um Eure Hilfe.

 :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das schaut wirklich gut aus, und es geht nicht?

Hast du mal versucht einen ping abzusetzen?

ping 192.168.1.1 oder ping www.google.de?

Ich vermute vielleicht das dein Router so eingestellt ist das er vielleicht kein Internet verteilt an "z.B. Netzwerkkarten die sich nicht via DHCP bei ihm eine Adresse geholt haben." oder "Internet nur an bekannte Netzwehradressen vergibt" oder "ein bestimmtes IP-Range vielleicht für den Internetzugang gesperrt ist"?

Aber nur um sicher zu gehen: 

Gentoo-Server 192.168.1.120

Router 192.168.1.1

Sonst nimm mal aus deiner resolve.conf die Zeile

```
domain heimnetzwerk
```

heraus. Bin mir nicht so sicher was die da verloren hat.

Addon:

Du könntest dir auch die Mac-Adresse von deinem Gentoo-Server aufschreiben und dem Router mitteilen das dieser immer die IP-Adresse 192.168.1.120 an diese Mac-Adresse vergeben soll und deinen Gentoo-Server auf dhcp-Bezug einrichten. Die Gefahren von ARP-Spoofing und dem fälschen einer MAC-Adresse habe ich mal außer Betracht gelassen.

----------

## maxplus

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort  :Smile: 

In der Zwischenzeit geht es soweit.

Habe noch beim resolv.conf die nameserver vom Router übernommen.

Ich dachte ich kann auch 192.168.1.1 nehmen.

Was noch nicht geht, ist wenn ich ping www.gentoo.org mache.

Mit ping IP-Adresse geht. mhmm...

jedenfalls Internet geht jetzt.

Edit: Muss den morgen noch einmal die ganzen Netzwerk-Einstellungen im Handbuch durchlesen.

Gibt sicher noch einiges die ich verbessern könnte.

Bin jedoch "Happy" dass mein Gentoo soweit schon so gut läuft.  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm dein Router (192.168.1.1) kümmert sich nicht auch um die DNS-Namensauflösung?

Es ist sehr merkwürdig das dein Internet geht und ping www.gentoo.org nicht, weil ein Zeichen dafür das die IP geht und der Name nicht ist eben ein falscher DNS-Eintrag. vielleicht hast du dich aber auch nur verschrieben und die Adresse konnte deswegen nicht aufgelöst werden.

Gute Nacht und noch viel Spaß mit Gentoo!

----------

## maxplus

Joop hast recht hab mich da verschrieben, beim Ping  :Wink: 

Die namensauflösung geht jetzt auch... Danke dir nochmals

und gn8  :Smile: 

----------

## tuam

 *maxplus wrote:*   

> Also habe einen Router der mir die IP via DHCP vergibt. Hier möchte ich aber, dass der Gentoo-Server die IP 192.168.1.120 bekommt.

 

Kann man dem Router nicht beibringen, dass er immer diese IP-Adresse an die MAC-Adresse des Servers vergibt? Oder gibt es andere Gründe, das statisch zu machen?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Hollowman

Wenn das ein normaler Rauter ist wie man ihn überall dazu bekommt, dann macht der kein DNS. Der Verteilt nur die DNS Adressen des ISPs. Für richtiges DNS auf einem Router braucht man einen Linux Router der bind oder ähnliches installiert hat. Die meisten normalen Router können das nicht.

Also immer in der resolve.conf die DNS Adressen des ISPs eintragen.

Sebastian

----------

## arfe

So ein Quatsch! Die meisten Router machen heute DNS. Es handelt dabei nur um Resolve-Forwarding zur IP des ISP, die dem Router mitgeteilt wird. Er hat diesbzgl. alles richtig gemacht. Es ist dazu auch kein BIND auf den Routern erforderlich. 

Schliesslich will er keinen eignen DNS-Server verwalten!

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Les doch bitte nochmal genau was ich geschrieben hab.

Ich hab extra geschrieben das die meisten Router kein "richtiges" DNS machen. Die meisten machen eben nur forwarding oder machen garnix und geben beim DHCP die DNS Adressen des ISP weiter.

Sebastian

----------

## arfe

Und was sollte dann Dein unnützer Beitrag?

Er brauch nicht die IP des DNS vom ISP in seiner /etc/resolv.conf

eintragen. Es funktioniert bei ihm auch so, weil sein Router DNS-Resolve-Forwarding macht.

Es reicht also in der /etc/resolv.conf die private IP von seinem Router.

Also was soll Dein Beitrag?

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo tuam,

ein Eintrag in der Routerkonfiguration für DHCP ist bei meiner Fritzbox kein Problem. Dort den Gentoo-Server eingtragen mit der Adresse , und der im Router enthaltene DHCP-Server vergibt immer die gleiche Adresse.

Ich denke, das ist bei den meißten Routern mit DHCP möglich. 

Grüße

aleph

----------

